

Early-stage theories - mqt
http://blog.tlb.org/early-stage-theories

======
caffeine
This is actually more like science than TLB says. If you've been working on
something for a few months and you haven't published or at least given a talk
about it somewhere, one of two things is probably true:

a) You're a reclusive genius dedicating your life to solving in secrecy a
problem many hundreds of years old; or

b) You're afraid to find out that what you've been working on was stupid.

Guess which one is more likely?

~~~
ecuzzillo
Are you talking about only the web-startup domain, or life in general? I think
there exist domains where you can't get something worth talking about done in
a few months.

------
10ren
great read, I just note that this particular Wright story is pure technology,
so they could experiment on remote hilltops (i.e. without market feedback).

I totally agree that experimentation can lead you to insights that no one else
has had - that no one else _can_ have without it, but which are plain once
you've played with a prototype. It doesn't mean you're more perspicacious,
it's just that standing on a hill, it's easy to see more. Climb a few hills
that no one else has, and you have a unique perspective.

------
FreeRadical
In the post it says "It's the sort of startup we like at Y Combinator:
technologically disruptive with a good chance of cashing in."

I can't think of many technologically disruptive YC start-ups off the top of
my head to be honest.

~~~
smanek
<http://www.rethinkdb.com/>

------
diN0bot
the wright brother quote and perspective was awesome to read. the analogy to
posterous made me do a double take. what is the equivalent paragraph about the
"hard problem" that others have ignored that only posterous is or was
experimenting with?

ps - the list of questions is cool.

edit: wait is "email" the answer? the comparison to flying machines still
blows my mind. eit.

------
jimbokun
Seems like that list of 8 things should be taped on the bathroom mirror of
every aspiring web entrepreneur.

